# Question about Aloe Vera Puree



## ab2310 (Jan 5, 2012)

I would like to puree my aloe plant leaves and use them in cold press soap making.  So my questions are as follows:

1. Should I just use the gel or can I blend the skin as well?

2. How much of the puree do I use?  Is there a general rule of thumb?  

3. Do I add the aloe before or after trace?  If after, do I include the amount I'm using in my initial calculations?

4. Do I just use straight gel or should I cut it with water?

5.. Does anyone have a simple (!!!!) soap recipe using aloe vera puree? 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Relle (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome ab2310
This has been discussed before so you might like to read this -

http://soapmakingforum.com/forum/viewto ... =aloe+vera

and the search engine on here is very helpful when looking for answers as most topics have been discussed before.


----------



## ab2310 (Jan 6, 2012)

*Hmm...*

I looked at the link but it doesn't answer my questions.  They were talking about using aloe juice in place of water which I know about but I'm curious about using aloe puree not juice.  I've tried the search engine to no avail. Thanks for the response though.


----------



## lsg (Jan 6, 2012)

I have used raw cucumber in my soap and just put about 1/2 small cucumber in the  blender and pureed it.  I added the pureed cucumber to my soap at light trace.  I think you could do the same with aloe.  Hope this helps.


----------



## carebear (Jan 6, 2012)

if you blend the skin you will have bits in your soap - not necessarily a bad thing, just depends on if you want it.

puree is pretty much just water with some fiber in it.  since it'll act like water in your soap, you can make your lye solution more concentrated (say, 50%) and make up the difference in your aloe (I'd add it to the soap batter after adding the lye).

recipe?  no - just take your favorite soap recipe and use the aloe puree for some of the water.


----------



## manar sadek-shaw (Nov 8, 2019)

Hello,

I found a great website for you with a recipe and technique.  Here you go:
https://thenerdyfarmwife.com/fresh-aloe-vera-soap-recipe/


----------



## artemis (Nov 11, 2019)

manar sadek-shaw said:


> Hello,
> 
> I found a great website for you with a recipe and technique.  Here you go:
> https://thenerdyfarmwife.com/fresh-aloe-vera-soap-recipe/



That was very thoughtful of you, but the person who wrote the original post hasn't been seen in many years. Maybe someone with a similar need will see it.


----------



## KirstyJay (Nov 12, 2019)

I


artemis said:


> That was very thoughtful of you, but the person who wrote the original post hasn't been seen in many years. Maybe someone with a similar need will see it.


t's ok, I originally posted in this thread, but it was moved, so I think this reply was meant for me, and I have now seen it thanks to the notification I received when you posted!  so thanks both!


----------

